# Need advice on changing rear brake lines Mk4



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

I need to replace rear brake lines (small cracks in flex tubing (rubber) at caliper end of brake line) I'm concerned about removal of other end of that line. 
What I need to know is when loosening flare nut that goes to mid brake line how is this done, do I need any special tool I'm going to use crows foot on nut but what about a tool to hold the other end to keep from turning? Is a tool needed? Is there a special tool? 
I don't want to start wrenching and mess up that connection because I didn't have the right tool or I did it wrong.


----------



## TornadoRojo (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm planning on doing rear brake service myself this week. Every video i've watched the person just uses a normal wrench.


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

No special tool needed, but you definitely want to be careful loosening. A flare nut wrench can help distribute the pressure. It's not uncommon to damage the hard line as it can rotate and twist fairly easily with the flare nut.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The rigid end of the line attaches to a rubber flex line on both sides of the car. Before you schedule the rear hybrid line replacement, if I were you, I'd carefully inspect the rubber hose that's attached to the metal end of the line for age cracks. You might find that those hoses need to be replaced as well.


----------

